# Trolling a Fly with your Spinning Rod and Reel



## Uncle Wes (Nov 17, 2003)

As the season progress's it seems that those trout become very wary of everything you have in your arsenal. You've tried all your hardware tactics and every piece of equipment in your tackle box, from flashers to worm trolls but nothing seems to be working. Don't get stuck in that mind set that the fish aren't biting or that the lake is fished out. Try something new, trolling a fly. But you say you can't afford a fly rod and reel, not to mention the sinking fly line, backing and etc. Well don't worry if you have a spinning rod and reel then you have the most versatile piece of equipment available at your disposal. This combination allows you to bank fish from the bottom, attach a bobber, and even troll your hardware. Remember it's not the guys with the most toys or most expensive equipment that catch fish. It's your knowledge, skill, and your flexibility that will produce fish consistently.

This is why I think we should talk a little bit about dragging a fly with your spinning rod. Here in the North West where I live the most productive trolling flies seem to be the Black Wooley Bugger, the Green Wooley Bugger, and the Green Carey Special. I have also heard that a purple leech pattern does very well. Talk to the folks in your area and I'm sure they will be glad to tell you, which fly works best for trolling your lake. Now lets talk about the set up, it's very basic and simple. I start out with a snap swivel form my main line I prefer the black ones myself. I then attach a keel sinker, which is available in most tackle stores. They come in 1/16 oz all the way up to 4 oz. In my tackle box I carry 1/16, 1/8, ¼ and 3/8, sizes. The advantage to the keel sinker is that it doesn't spin and twist your line and also runs truer than any other I've used. Next step is to attach you're your fly and leader to the sinker. I prefer to use about 10' of either 4lb or 6lb test leader. I then use a clinch knot to attach my fly to my leader, now your ready.

Now lets discuss tactics. I will talk about what works best for me and I'm sure there are other opinions and methods. Experiment until you find what's working in a particular lake and most important what works for you. Now personally I prefer to troll a fly in the morning or evening hours. These times have been the most consistent for me. How I adjust my weight is by watching the water, if they are rising I will use very little weight. If not I will adjust my weight until I find the correct depth. When trolling I like to let out about a 100' of line, it seems to get my fly far enough from the boat and the disturbance it causes as you go by. I use the standard S trolling pattern, not a real tight S but a long slow looping S, and every once in a while I will give a my rod a quick short twitching motion. I can tell you I have gotten some of the most violent strikes I've ever received using this method. I have noticed that the most productive areas for me in the early morning and late evening have been closer to shore in 4 to 6 feet of water, even closer if you dare. So if nothing seems to be working for you give this a try, it just might turn out to be another weapon in your arsenal


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Sounds like a cool tactic UW!

I have also heard of similar tactics for panfish, such as taking the trebles off of a small Rapala Countdown, Husky Jerk, or Floating Minnow (size 10 and smaller) and tying a fly with a 3-5" leader of monofilament on the back of the crankbait.

The baitfish body pulls the fish in to investigate, and then they see the fly trailing. Similar to a "dropper rig" in icefishing, except the fly trails the lure.

Good article!


----------



## Uncle Wes (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks, I developed this technique when I had forgotten my Fly Rod and perfected it when friends didn't have a Fly Rod. It has produced numerous trout for all of us. Hope it helps someone out there.


----------



## valmac7 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Wes,

I have been working Mineral lake down by Morton using the usual methods worms, and everything else.. Mostly a still fisherman, but a couple methods have tried with varing success, like just dropping to the bottom and taking a couple turns and letting the wind drift me along.. Have caught alot of trout with this method.. Trolling a fly is what I want to do and didnt have a clue till I read your great article on it.. Now I cant wait to get out there and give this method a try.. thanks will let you know how it goes..


----------



## valmac7 (Jul 12, 2004)

What size do you find works best?????


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Uncle Wes.... great tip! I'll have to give it a try. Where is Maple Falls, WA located? Used to live in Bellingham WA, growing up. We used to have some great fishing on the Nooksack river. We'd use small Kamloops lures and catch some pretty nice rainbows and dolly vardens. Brings back some good memories!


----------



## Uncle Wes (Nov 17, 2003)

valmac7 about a size 6

jamartinmg2 I live about 45 minutes east, at Silver Lake Park, in fact I will be fishing the Nooksack tomorrow for silvers and dogs. Funny you should have grown up in this area. Tomorrow I will be using a corky and yarn set up, silver plated spoons, and silver plated spinners whichever seems to be producing. I also write a weekly column in one of the papers out here, yep you guessed it a fishing column. lol Take Care.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Uncle Wes -

Good to see you back on the site buddy! How did your summer fishing go? Tight lines!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I thought it sounded familiar, but couldn't place it right away. We used to camp at Silver Lake park. We moved from the area in 1979, so my memory is a little fuzzy. I have got to say that I miss the North Cascades a lot. Minnesota is pretty nice, too, but it doesn't have the mountains nor the trout fishing, that is for sure! You take care, also. I'm going to try the spinning rod with a fly trick and see how I do. Thanks for the tip!

John


----------



## Uncle Wes (Nov 17, 2003)

nj, Thanks alot. had a great summer fishing and a terrific fall. I'll post some photos tomorrow in fact I'll kill two birds with one stone. Alot of folks I take out don't have fly rods and I rig them up on there spinning rod. John I think you'll enjoy them it just might be another trick to add to your tactics. see you tomorrow.


----------



## Uncle Wes (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry folks got called in to work for a couple of days. Anyway here are a couple of pics of folks using this method and also myself when I left my fly rod at home so I do practice what I preach. Hope you enjoy them they were all taken in October.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wes.... my mouth is watering after looked at your pictures. I don't know how long its been since I've fried up some fresh trout! Those are some nice looking fish.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice pics Wes!


----------



## Uncle Wes (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks fellas, I tell you the truth I don't know who got more pleasure me watching them or them catching them. It's always fun for me to take these folks out and teach them what I can and then have results like this. Oh and your right they are quite tasty.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wes -

Furthermore, it has to be fun to get those young anglers on some nice fish and watch them catch some good ones as well. Kudos to you for taking kids out and getting them hooked on fishing!


----------

